# Zacuto Launches Innovative Canon & Zeiss Cinema Lens Supports



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/zacuto-launches-innovative-canon-zeiss-cinema-lens-supports/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/zacuto-launches-innovative-canon-zeiss-cinema-lens-supports/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Zacuto Press Release: Lens supports are an essential but often time consuming and fiddly tool in a filmmakers arsenal. The Zacuto product design team recognized this challenge and has created two new innovative, quick release lens supports that fit seamlessly into any cinematographers workflow. The Zacuto Zeiss Lens Support and Canon Lens Support are fast, easy, unobtrusive and best of all, require no additional work when changing lenses.</p>
<p>Most lens supports require a user to unscrew a stabilization rod or remove a support band in between every lens change. A customer commented to Zacuto product designer, Jens Bogehegn, that there had to be an easier way to achieve the same level of stability without all the fuss. This sparked an idea with the Zacuto design team, who then set out to create a completely new type of lens support concept.</p>
<p>The Zeiss and Canon Lens Supports incorporate a ‘hook and foot’ mechanism with a quick release lightweight rod mount. The hook attaches to your rods and the foot to your lens. The two click together and then separate with the standard movement of a lens change. This innovation is completely unique to the market.</p>
<p>“The beauty of this new lens support design is that it behaves as if there’s nothing on the lens. You can change lenses and there’s nothing getting in the way.” – Jens Bogehegn</p>
<p>The Zacuto Zeiss Lens Support for CP.2 lenses and Canon Lens Support for cinema and compact primes are available for purchase now. Visit the Zacuto website to purchase, watch videos and discover more about these unique products from the design team at Zacuto. Also available through any Zacuto dealer.</p>
<p><iframe src="//player.vimeo.com/video/87967480" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" title="Zacuto Lens Supports for Canon and Zeiss Lenses" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p>The Zacuto Zeiss Lens Support for CP.2 lenses and Canon Lens Support for cinema and compact primes are available for purchase now. Visit the Zacuto website to purchase, watch videos and discover more about these unique products from the design team at Zacuto.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2014/03/innovative-canon-and-zeiss-cinema-lens-supports-from-zacuto/" target="_blank">P5D</a>] | <a href="http://store.zacuto.com/lens-supports/" target="_blank">Visit Zacuto</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Zacuto Launches Innovative Canon & Zeiss Cinema Lens Supports*

Cool video even to just see the canon gear.


----------

